# Problems with fragrance



## polarbearforge (Mar 29, 2009)

I used some fragrance from Hobby Lobby (Something Fabulous, Fresh Rain) that is supposed to be for soap, but I'm thinking that it's for MP.  

I tried it twice, and the first time I just thought that I mixed too much.  The second time, at the the first sign if minimal trace, I stopped using the stick blender and mixed it by hand.  There was maybe 1 minute of stirring at this point (half with stick blender on, half off).

The first time, the entire thing seized up in the pan.  It accelerated so fast that I didn't have enough time to do anything other than glop it into a mold or two.  Right now it looks like really compressed cotton candy.  I think there's a rebatch in my future.

The second time I had about 80% poured into my mold when it didn't pour and I had to help it along with a spoon.   It started off similar to pouring pancake batter and ended up similar to almost setup cement.

Both times it gelled right away and put out quite a bit of heat.   I used the same recipe both times(6 pound batch), 24 oz coconut, 32 oz shortening, 17 oz peanut, 17 oz olive, 6 oz grapeseed.  I used 3 oz of the fragrant oil each time.  

Is this just the behaviour of this oil?  Would mixing at a lower temperature help?

Jamie


----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2009)

Jamie, it does sound like your FO has created a seize in your soap batter.  Working with lower temp will help, but it depends on the FO just how much :wink:   Also, some soapers add the FO to the oils and SB in well before adding the lye - this can help along with the lower temps.  Otherwise, do not discount your water (ie. use the full amount for a recipe) and be ready to move to your mould fast.  Also as you worked out, hand stir!

Tanya


----------

